# Search Problem?



## dbryson (Feb 16, 2008)

I just did a search for 'ham' in the forums and go no results.  I know there are posts containing 'ham'.  Am I doing something wrong or is there something wrong with the indexing?


----------



## glued2it (Feb 16, 2008)

try searching precooked or curing hams and you should get better results.

What is it your looking for?


----------



## flash (Feb 17, 2008)

and I got 260. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Try using HAMS


----------



## dbryson (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah, searching for 'hams' rather than 'ham' turns up 261 results for me.  But if you look at the titles of those results or even in the posts a lot of them include 'ham', seems like some should show up when just searching for 'ham'.

I am just looking for info on curing and smoking hams.


----------

